# Harpersfield???



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

We are headed to Harpersfield this weekend. Haven't been there in a few years. Has anything changed in the last few years and has anyone been there recently? Don't need any honey hole info just don't want to make the hour plus trip to get skunked. Last time we were there they had the canoe race just as we were getting started. That was a bust. We dropped in just west of the bridge and never saw the canoes coming until the shotgun went off. Musta been a couple hundred. Gotta laugh about it now but it wasn't funny then. Thanks for any help in that general area.


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

Rivers are blown out look at the gauges. They put a new dam in and the canoe races should be happening soon as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

I was at Harpersfield dam August 14th 2022. No bridge and no fishing every where except a little spot near concrete wall.

Don.


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52 (Nov 19, 2021)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> I was at Harpersfield dam August 14th 2022. No bridge and no fishing every where except a little spot near concrete wall.
> 
> Don.
> View attachment 494567


What are they doing?


----------



## Jo-Jo (Jun 29, 2016)

Article 


https://news.yahoo.com/harpersfield-covered-bridge-renovation-progressing-132100020.html


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52 (Nov 19, 2021)

Jo-Jo said:


> Article
> 
> 
> https://news.yahoo.com/harpersfield-covered-bridge-renovation-progressing-132100020.html


Thanks


----------

